# Looking for Ed Purnell, Henry & Walter McCann



## KJRogers (Feb 24, 2011)

Capt. Ken Rogers trying to track down old ship mates who worked offshore oil boats in Mexico in the 70's and 80's. All these guys were engineers and we all worked for Acadian Marine. Ed Purnell was from Hartlepool. Henry McCann was from Arbroath as ( I believe) was Walter McCann. Any of my shipmates from Acadian, Zapata, Tidewater, Seal Level Boat Company, Ocean Marine Services, Gulf Fleet and many more, please drop me a line.


----------

